
Is There an Open Source Solution to Launch Darkly? - pplonski86
Http://www.launchdarkly.com
======
pkaeding
There are some listed on
[http://featureflags.io/resources/](http://featureflags.io/resources/) that
might be helpful. That site is maintained by LaunchDarkly, as a general-
purpose resource to promote the practice of feature flagging.

(nb: I work at LaunchDarkly)

